# "White Dog" coming out on dvd



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

My husband produced this movie before I even met him. Here's a mini review from the New York Times .



> Quote: White Dog (1982)
> 
> It's almost redundant to complain about the stupidity of pressure
> groups that attack movies over their pet issues. If you view movies
> ...


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Oh! I've been wanting to see that movie for a while now! Not just for the GSD in it either. Growing up, I was a Kristy McNichol fan!


----------

